# cdd.dll blue screen



## Rock God (Apr 6, 2009)

I searched on Google and there's hardly no topics/discussions/sites on this so I thought I'd post here. I got it last night and I got it again but earlier on (about 30 minutes ago), just after I started my rig up.

Rampage Formula X48
Q9550 4GHz
4GB OCZ Platinum clocked down to 950MHz (1066 default)
HIS 4870 x2
1 Maxtor 500GB 7200rpm
2 OCZ Vertex 120GB's in RAID 0


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Apr 6, 2009)

First off, what were you doing when it happened? Have you tried a lower clock of your CPU? 
The CDD.DLL is part of the Canonical Display Driver in windows. Have you installed any kind of new patches for games or any kind of legacy program or game? Also, run memtest86. It could be that your RAM is going. Also check the memory on your GPU, that could be failing as well.


----------



## Rock God (Apr 6, 2009)

What can I use to check the memory on the GPU?

I only have

Call of Duty 2 (with 1.3 patch)
Crysis (with 1.2 patch)
FEAR 2 (Steam version)


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Apr 6, 2009)

I would say use a stress testing program like Furmark or OCCT GPU. Try those because they stress everything and run them for about an hour. What were you doing at the time of the crash(s)? Run memtest86 for about 2 hours of so to test your system memory. Also, return everything to stock speeds and remove any recent patches you may have applied to a game. That may fix your problems but not too sure though...


----------



## Rock God (Apr 6, 2009)

I started the PC up and seconds after it loaded to the desktop, blue screen. Is Furmark free? I do remember testing my RAM about a month ago and I got 3 passes, no errors but I suppose I could run again. I doubt it's my RAM though but I'll check the RAM.


----------



## Rock God (Apr 6, 2009)

I need stability test right?


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes. That furmark should be fine. But return everything to stock and run the tests. Also, remove any patches and create another profile from within safemode and run from there. It could be something on your profile itself. But remove any patches you have added recently.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 7, 2009)

Your problem is related to faulty memory... could be l2 cache, ram, etc ...

There is a possablity that your .dll file is just curropt... Try this: insert your windows install cd and and run the following from a command line ...

expand d:\i386\cdd.dl_ c:\windows\system32\cdd.dll


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Apr 7, 2009)

hmm. Good idea.


----------

